# Solved: Two Hard Drives: Utility to Compare Data



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I need a utility to compare data between two hard drives.

I need the data identical on each drive...is there any program that can indicate in 
some way some data that is on Drive A but not on Drive B ?


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.scootersoftware.com/


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

An excellent recommendation Squashman - worked perfectly.

Thanks.


----------

